# Aliance sterling 107



## gramps (Sep 22, 2011)

Afternoon fellas had a couple of these off a nice gentleman on here, i really like these bands! Hit hard and last long
Does anyone no of a uk supplier? 
Cheers sam


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Amazon.uk used to carry them, but I do not see them there now. They have something similar:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Quality-Rubber-203x16mm-AR25085-0-454kg/dp/B000J6B72K/ref=sr_1_sc_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1327686274&sr=8-1-spell

But I have no idea how these compare.

These look similar, but again, I do not know how good they are:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Large-Rubber-elastic-bands-450g-pack-/320824743008?pt=UK_Packaging_Materials&hash=item4ab2a51460

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## gramps (Sep 22, 2011)

Cheers charles orderd some


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Hello folks, 
Out of curiosity, has anyone tried to use a double set of 107's on their flipper? Cut to 8 or 9 inches? How about the draw weight, about the same as theraband gold doubles? Any speed difference or is it just a way to chuck a heavier projectile?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Doubles would probably only be useful for shooting arrows. Single 107s would probably be faster for most ammo..... but this is just a guess.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Actually, doubled 107s are faster. Actually, for my tests I used 105s, but they are the same as 107s, just a bit shorter. Here is a table of comparisons:










These results were originally reported here:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/11134-higher-draw-weight-does-not-always-result-in-higher-speed/

But the table seems to have disappeared in that post. Anyway, the details of the tapers and band arrangements are in that post.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks everyone. Seems bigger is often not better. The half double looks interesting and not too challenging to fabricate. Time to make some bands and have a little fun.

Best to all.


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

stay away from using alliance pale crept 107s there junk try the half loop for double bands nice velocities or double 107 with 84s attached doubled to


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks crapshot, Will give it a go. This is really turning into a fun hobby thanks to all the great input from you guys.

Best to all.


----------

